# Colton CRGII



## floridanative1028 (May 30, 2009)

As some may know Colton is having a huge sale right now with 35% off all reels and 50% off all rods. I am looking at the CRGII and I was wondering if it is any good compared to the Torrent. Theres only a $60 difference between the 2 right now and if the Torrents significantly better then I'll go with that.

Comparing Torrent 810 to CRGII 810


----------



## floridanative1028 (May 30, 2009)

Not a sniff huh? I guess I'll go with the Torrent since thats the only one I can find a review on.


----------



## unknownbbq2 (Aug 24, 2010)

Hey man i just bought  a crgII 8-10 for my new 9wt it was either that the torrent or a loop and i picked that one (never heard of it till i clicked on this post) but everything i read about them sounded good so i bought one  should be getting it tomarrow or the day after i hope you get one to if you already havent yet it costed me 150 with 2-3 day shipping


----------



## edlive96 (Sep 14, 2009)

I have a CRGII... I use it for redfishing, any reel will do, only the big girls ever get me to backing and I don't put much drag on it anyway. I like how wide it is compared to the Tibor I had, which didn't hold my thicker shooting line well


----------



## unknownbbq2 (Aug 24, 2010)

hey guys i just got my colton crgII i called bob and asked how to change the spool so i can reel with my right hand but he has a nasty stomach flu and was talking so fast i couldnt even understand him so if any one knows how can you please help me out thanks.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Alonzo (gettingitdone) has the Torrent.
It's a sick reel!


----------



## unknownbbq2 (Aug 24, 2010)

that it is man that will be my next one 


> Alonzo (gettingitdone) has the Torrent.
> It's a sick reel!


----------



## floridanative1028 (May 30, 2009)

I'm ordering the Torrent tomorrow.  I tried to order it Saturday but Bob was too sick so he told me to call him Monday.  I'm getting the blue Tradewinds rod as well so I'll let you guys know how badass they are when I get em.


----------



## hardin083 (Nov 22, 2008)

I just ordered a 789 torrent last night!! Will be my new reel for the lagoon!!  These reels look sweet...


----------



## unknownbbq2 (Aug 24, 2010)

Cool man i didnt think that colton was as well known as it is i like that when you call the number you talk to the reel maker and not someone who just works for him. I was looking at his rods im looking forward to hearing about the tradewinds.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Cool man i didnt think that colton was as well known as it is i like that when you call the number you talk to the reel maker and not someone who just works for him. I was looking at his rods im looking forward to hearing about the tradewinds.


Bob Reeves of Strongarm (skinny dippin) actually owns three tradewinds rods in 7wt, 8wt, and I believe 10 wt.
They look like great rods. I know he loves them.


----------



## unknownbbq2 (Aug 24, 2010)

Ya i was looking at getting a tradewinds but i went with a gator instead. But i will probably get one sometime i love his reels though goin to the Ml saturday hopefully i can test out the drag on some reds or some black drum ill give a report saturday night


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Here's a shot I took of Alonzo's(gettingitdone) Torrent while out bonefishing in south Biscayne Bay.


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

nice fotos


----------



## unknownbbq2 (Aug 24, 2010)

Those are some nice pics, heres a picture of my crgII I wish i could figure out how to post more than one picture but this is the best i can do cant wait to try this thing out. The picture was the first day i got it a couple days ago now its outfitted with some backing and Rio Redfish ready to throw some fur.


----------



## unknownbbq2 (Aug 24, 2010)

Well guys never mind on that pic my computer decided to be cool and not let me downlaod one sorry about that.


----------



## floridanative1028 (May 30, 2009)

Got my Torrent in the mail yesterday.  Same as the Torrent 810 but he renamed it to the 911.  This reel looks to be made really well but the true test is yet to come.  The rod is pretty stout too. 

Not the best pics


----------



## floridanative1028 (May 30, 2009)

one more


----------



## unknownbbq2 (Aug 24, 2010)

Looks good man still havent been lucky enough to test out the drag but it'll hopefully be soon. other than that i love the reel.


----------

